# Zeigt her eure Teiche - Fotowettbewerb



## Vogel (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo an alle Gartenteich-Liebhaber,

wie ich hier im Forum schon mitbekommen habe, zeigt ihr alle sehr gerne Bilder von eurem Teich, richtig? Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr für eure schönen Bilder eventuell einen Preis bekommen könntet?

Wie ich nämlich jetzt gesehen habe, richtet teichpoint.de ein Gewinnspiel aus, bei dem die 10 schönsten Teich-Bilder in einer Top Ten auf der Seite veröffentlicht werden. Die Plätze 1 bis 3 werden auch mit Preisen belohnt. Der Gewinner erhält einen Einkaufsgutschein von Teichpoint im Wert von 100 Euro. Platz 2 bekommt einen Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 50 Euro und Platz 3 darf sich über einen Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 20 Euro (beide ebenfalls von Teichpoint) freuen. 

Also zögert nicht und packt eure Kameras aus! Ihr habt noch bis zum 31. August Zeit.

Hier findet ihr nähere [DLMURL="https://www.teichpoint.de/fotowettbewerb-gartenteich-2016/"]Informationen zum Gewinnspiel[/DLMURL] und hier die [DLMURL="https://www.teichpoint.de/teilnahmebedingungen-online-gewinnspiele/"]AGBs für das Gewinnspiel[/DLMURL].

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2016)

Läuft das nicht schon unter Werbung ??


----------



## Joachim (26. Juli 2016)

Jain... Scheint nicht sein eigenes Geschäft zu sein, daher. Aber in der falschen Rubrik ist es - ich hol mal den Umzugs-LKW ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann wird in den Teilnahmebedingungen mit keinem Wort auf die Nutzungsrechte an den Bildern eingegangen. Es ist also völlig unklar, welche Rechte Ihr mit der Einreichung Eures Bildes einräumt. Werden diese von dem Veranstalter auf Facebook gepostet, dann gebt Ihr da unter Umständen Rechte ab, von denen Ihr Euch gar keine Vorstellung macht. Und in den Teilnahmebedingungen steht außerdem, dass diese jederzeit vom Veranstalter nachträglich geändert werden können. So könnte er sich (wenn man mal den worst case durchspielt) sehr weitgehende Nutzungsrechte einräumen, die mit dem ausgelobten Gewinn nur sehr unzureichend vergütet wären. Das muss alles nicht passieren, aber ich bin da aus meinem beruflichen Umfeld in Sachen Designwettbewerbe viel Kummer gewöhnt, deswegen dachte ich, ich merke es zumindest mal an …

Zitat aus den AGB:

_*Sonstiges*
Der Teilnehmer stellt Facebook von jeder Haftung frei. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Es ist ausschließlich das Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland anwendbar. Sollten einzelne dieser Teilnahmebedingungen ungültig sein oder werden, bleibt die Gültigkeit der übrigen Teilnahmebedingungen hiervon unberührt. Diese Teilnahmebedingungen können jederzeit von der Wagner-Vertriebs-GmbH ohne gesonderte Benachrichtigung geändert werden._


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2016)

Meines Wissens bleibt das Urheberrecht, und damit das Recht am Bild, immer beim Fotografen.
Man kann Nutzungsrechte abtreten, aber nie das Urheberrecht. 

Dennoch sollte klar gestellt werden, wie RS um die Nutzung der Bilder bestellt ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt, das Urheberrecht verbleibt beim Urheber - das ist aber nicht „Das Recht am Bild“! Das Urheberrecht ist in diesem Fall für solch einen Wettbewerbsveranstalter gar nicht so wichtig – sofern er die Nutzungsrechte erhält. Diese müssen angemessen vergütet werden und es muss bei solch einem Wettbewerb von vornherein klar gesagt werden, welche Nutzungsrechte der Veranstalter bei Einreichung erhält. Es könnte ja sonst – jetzt nur mal rein hypothetisch! – passieren, dass er die Bilder bei einer Bilddatenbank einstellt und damit Geld verdient. Und der Urheber kuckt in die Röhre.

Versteh mich nicht falsch – ich will diesem Veranstalter nichts Böses unterstellen! Aber: Ich selber würde bei solchermaßen formulierten Teilnahmebedingungen kein Bild einreichen.


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2016)

Nein, kein Problem - Benin der Sache auch absolut bei dir. 

Da muss ich bei unserem Wettbewerb wohl auch noch mal drüber schauen. Oder?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Wo finde ich denn Euren Wettbewerb? Ich lese da gerne mal über die Teilnahmebedingungen drüber und sage Dir, was ich ergänzen würde. Wenn es etwas zu ergänzen gibt.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Habe den Wettbewerb gerade gefunden. Ich würde bei Punkt 4 …

_»4 - Die Fotos der Gewinner, als auch jedes andere Foto darf in einem Hobby-Gartenteich Kalender (bei Nennung des Fotografen) Verwendung finden.« 

… einfach noch ergänzen, dass alle weiteren Nutzungsrechte beim Urheber verbleiben und es keine sonstige Verwendung seitens des Veranstalters geben wird. Dann ist das für meine Begriffe (als potenzielle Teilnehmerin) fein – auch wenn ich natürlich keine Juristin bin und das also aus dieser Sicht nicht beurteilen kann. _


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2016)

Na unsere Wettbewerbsbilder werden doch so oder so wie alle anderen Bilder von Google, NSA und vielen anderen gespeichert Nachbearbeitung mit Satelitenscans überprüft und per 3D randering der Fotograf ermittelt. 
Und da ja schon die Handy Bilder an sich bei der Aufnahme geklaut werden vom Apfel oder Dr.G.......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)




----------

